# Trad or non Trad look members????



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Just wondering as I certainly do not fit the trad look, but I do wear many items that would be considered trad, but not totally. For instance I wear pleated dress pants as they are more comfortable than flat front and do not show creases as much, but I do not wear braces or cuffs. I wear double, singe and no vent jackets, but I don't wear double breasted anymore. I will wear a nice shoe with a rubber soul and I will wear with nice dress slacks, especially when the weather is icy, but other times as well. I will mix Italian styles with many of the things I own. I guess for me it is not about tradition as much as it is about what I like. I do sometimes ask for input, that is what forums like this are about, and learning more about dress and style and quatliy, but I don't feel I would ever let any one idea of a look dictate how I will dress. Just wondering if others are of this ilk? I know many here are trad only, but I bet there are a fair amount that are eclectic in their dress, as I am.

guit


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

I guess it is safe to say that very few people abide 100% to what is "trad".

Like yourself, I favor some items which are trad and mix and match them with other stuff which may not be trad in order to develop my own unique style. Does it work? It works for me, and that is all that matters.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

I like something tradish when it comes to casual clothes though I go in other directions for formal clothing.



> quote:_Originally posted by DressPRMex_
> 
> I guess it is safe to say that very few people abide 100% to what is "trad".
> 
> Like yourself, I favor some items which are trad and mix and match them with other stuff which may not be trad in order to develop my own unique style. Does it work? It works for me, and that is all that matters.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm not trad. I own no button down shirts. I buy what I like. I am 49, so it is fairly conservative, even if not trad.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

I just offered a post on John O' Hara, which may be close to what you're getting at. 

I feel sure the gasps (at what I'm about to write) will echo throughout the universe for all eternity, but the honest truth is that I'm not at all opposed to many an item that would not be considered "strictly Trad." So long as they nod to traditional British dress, especially country. My father passed along a double-vented, ticket-pocketed tweed he bought at Brooks way back when. It's darted. And, by God, I wear it. God save the Queen. 

The British "country look" appeals to me, and much of what that look entails would not be considered strictly Trad. So be it. I'm not going to give up my Barbour spread collared tattersalls, nor do I intend to return the Harris Tweed "shooting coat" (darted, side-vented, and elbow-patched) that I found on sale at Orvis a while back. It goes perfectly with an emblematic from Press, a pair of Brooks wool flannels, and the Langham braided tassels that C & J has agreed to custom make for me in dark brown (not burgundy) shell cordovan.

I'm even thinking of trying out a leather watch band!

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

All my shirts are button down oxfords. All my khakis are flat front. I own more bow ties than long ties (okay, it's only 3-2) I wear Weejuns most of the time now. I'd like a grosgrain watch band. 
But all my coats have darts. 
My next shoes will be boots.
I wear a big oval belt buclke that has oilfield scenes on it. 
My hair is currently in a braid that touches my belt. 
I'm riding a mixture of Trad and *******/hippie, its' a strange marriage times, but I've grown to love it.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Eclectic, pick and choose, I think this is nice, it shows individuality as well as an appreciation for history, of things that work for us old and new. Sometimes I am stumped at what is totally trad, it is probably only in the last 20 or so years that I have even come close to owning anything that would be considered trad...I was much more into the Edwardian look as a kid (ok, after my weejuns, so I lied, it is 45 plus years that I have had some trad things). But for me I have like what I have liked and today that has most to do with comfort, both physical and visual. One day I may wear a short leather military inspired jacket, another an Italian wool carcoat, another a wool sportcoat..my pants are the most traditional things I own, always flat chinos, mostly pleated dress pants always in wool. Shirts, I prefer a non button collar and own very few with buttons, but a couple... I bet there are many many of us that just like what we like and mix and match that way.

guit


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I see two main streams among the members of AAF, American/British and Italian, and most folks cluster their wardrobes around them, with more or less orthodoxy. It wasn't until I started watching this forum that I became aware of the term 'Trad.' People have accused me of being preppie, or looking New England. I see it as a durable way to dress. Until recently I bought 80% of my clothing from Beans, because I could order it from overseas and knew what I was getting. My blazers and jackets came from Brooks, but over the last 7 years I've switched to Press. I don't think I'm dogmatic about it, and buy shoes when I'm in Scotland, because I like them. But everything seems to match, at least to the extent that I'm comfortable. Everything seems to go with everything else when your wardrobe is so basic, ie brown shoes, grey sox and khakis. It's all pretty casual and it's okay for the office, though I'm probably more casually dressed than most people at my office. I've got pleated khakis because they're roomier for when I'm in Africa or Asia. Practical, low-key, okay, traditional American. But I'm not orthodox about it. I think.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Point of information: I saw my first Kiton trousers yesterday in a shop in downtown Geneva. They were black and CHF500, or about $380. That's a lot of money for pants. I'm sure if I bought a pair I'd snag them on a nail, in an elevator, somehow, the first time I wore them. Do people insure their Brioni, Kiton, Vascuttis?


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm new to the concept of American trad, but after perusing the postings at this site, I'd have to categorize myself as a subspecies: Minnesotus tradus. Markings include:

Plethora of non-iron (gasp!) BB button downs. Stacks of brand new ones stashed in a drawer, waiting their call to duty.
Handful of gray flannels.
Repp ties from...well, anywhere.
Bill's Khakis in 3 different waist sizes for seasonal fluctuations.
Filson coats, hats, chaps, vests, and boots of every imaginable style and condition from stiff as a board new to covered in pheasant blood.
Red Wing boots.
Half a dozen pair of AE dress shoes, kept in museum quality condition, including a couple shells, but no Alden.
One pair C&J derbies, bought on a lark.
Burberry raincoat, wearing out at the sleeve ends.
Charcoal HSM overcoat ideal for wiping up against snow/soot covered car in garage.
Deerskin gloves, partially chewed on by family pooch.

Can be seen in natural habitat in a BB pinstripe suit with overcoat wearing a Filson stocking cap and Sorel boots navigating through cloud of vapor expelled with every breath.

In short, with a nod to our East Coast ancestry, Minnesota trad relies on other outside influences to embrace life in the great North woods.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

I like to throw in a trad element here and there with a predominantly Savile Row or Naples-inspired ensemble. I like some trad ties and scarves. I like cordovan shoes. I like a good button-down with a beefy roll. I like my old BB polo coat. And I love gray flannel.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Gray flannel, a man cannot have too much gray flannel, lt gray, medium gray, charcoal gray, blusih gray...

I like to wear these with those wonderful Italian Merino 3 button sweaters, and sometimes I like a sportcoat over these as well. Now that to me is style, my style.

guit


----------



## Syringemouth (Aug 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by guitone_
> 
> Just wondering as I certainly do not fit the trad look, but I do wear many items that would be considered trad, but not totally. For instance I wear pleated dress pants as they are more comfortable than flat front and do not show creases as much, but I do not wear braces or cuffs. I wear double, singe and no vent jackets, but I don't wear double breasted anymore. I will wear a nice shoe with a rubber soul and I will wear with nice dress slacks, especially when the weather is icy, but other times as well. I will mix Italian styles with many of the things I own. I guess for me it is not about tradition as much as it is about what I like. I do sometimes ask for input, that is what forums like this are about, and learning more about dress and style and quatliy, but I don't feel I would ever let any one idea of a look dictate how I will dress. Just wondering if others are of this ilk? I know many here are trad only, but I bet there are a fair amount that are eclectic in their dress, as I am.
> 
> guit


I agree with everything you are saying however I will *NEVER* wear pleated pants


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Syringemouth_
> 
> I agree with everything you are saying however I will *NEVER* wear pleated pants


Ah, I said the same thing in my ultra slim days. I like the look of flat front (that only way I wear chinos) but for dress pants I am far more comfortable in pleated, single if I can be lucky enough to find them..

guit


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by manton_
> 
> I like to throw in a trad element here and there with a predominantly Savile Row or Naples-inspired ensemble. I like some trad ties and scarves. I like cordovan shoes. I like a good button-down with a beefy roll. I like my old BB polo coat. And I love gray flannel.


I am the same way except I don't like Cordovan. All good looking Italian clothing is extremely British inspired. A lot of the super Trads talk about Italian clothing being unvented blah blah blah. This is not the look I go for. I tend to like a lot of tradly ties and of course, grey flannel. The only difference for me is that I tend to like no extra room in my clothing, while a trad look tends to be a bit fuller.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

No, no, no. Not unvented. Center vents are very trad. Un_darted_. Darts are what make trads scatter like cockroaches when the lights click on.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by guitone_
> [I know many here are trad only


It's my impression that the really doctrinaire, hardcore trads on AAAC are maybe 7 or 8 guys.

A distinct minority, but a very vocal one!


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by manton_
> 
> No, no, no. Not unvented. Center vents are very trad. Un_darted_. Darts are what make trads scatter like cockroaches when the lights click on.


I meant that they portray anything from Italy as unvented with huge shoulders and painted ties. Obviously I was only thinking it in my head, as what I wrote did not at all convey what I meant. Center vents may be very trad, but for me they are very bad.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

I'll wear a darted tweed sport jacket only when it's also SIDE vented, and then only very rarely. 

It's the center vent-with-darts look I don't like. -Harris


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Although I personally think the Trad look would be clever to adopt (not to mention fiscally timeless), peering into my closet I see that everything is rather UK-rural-middle-class in style. My jackets are all tweedy and 2 button. Few of my pants have cuffs, since cuffs collect snow and crud in the winter. My outerwear is not Trad. Few of my shoes are Trad. The only undarted 3 button jacket I had I got rid of because I hated the fit.

So what to do? I think I'll pick up enough bits to make one Trad outfit for visiting Euroland (for shock value), but stick with the rural UK look for day-to-day wear (for anonymity -- after all, one doesn't want to get stomped for wearing a pink shirt, bow tie, and loafers without socks simply to uphold a sartorial ideal).

DD


----------



## Film_Noir_Buff (Mar 3, 2005)

I suppose Im trad by upbringing. Though I dont think Id ever heard the term before I started posting here. Trad was called dressing decently in my family, and Brooks brothers was the automatic destination (Though I remember my dad taking me to the Wallachs warehouse in Warehouse City? in Queens as a boy, where he would buy Oxxford cashmere suits for a song and get me something natty like a white DJ to take a girl to the casino night or something at the country club.) I have definitely morphed into something that may escape definition but I certainly have an affinity for certain items that might be considered trad even I "rock" them in a non trad manner.

I certainly still have trad reflexes and react very positively to what people call trad, though I realize that the quality control over the genre has been unequivocably diluted.

____________________
Get In Touch With Your Sartorial Chi.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I started with Trad as the default setting. AAAC got me indulging in such Continental fripperies as straight collars and pleated trousers. Then it was pocket squares. Now I'm more interested in fit and the overall effect than adhering to any particular look.

I am now completely corrupted, and I like it. []

PS: Found a BB Makers three-to-two grey sack (flat front pants) at the thrift shop today. Aside from needing a pressing it's ready to go. Six bucks - now _that's_ Trad.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> ...Found a BB Makers three-to-two grey sack (flat front pants) at the thrift shop today. Aside from needing a pressing it's ready to go. Six bucks - now _that's_ Trad...


Perhaps it's time for a 16-page "American Thrift" thread?

DD


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Wallachs, I didn't know they had warehouse stores, but I did not discover them till my uncle brought me to the midtown store in the '70's or early '80's, not sure....I sure miss the old wallachs, that was a great shop.

guit


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by stephenson_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget Coolidge24 and mpcsb. And I'm sure there are at least a few others I'm not remembering right now.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Do the hardcore trads wear oxford cloth shirts all the time? I'm about 50% solid oxford and 50% graphic broadcloth.

Among the true-blue trads I'd also include brownshoe, tom22 and Horace.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Markus comes to mind, and Longwing, and the apparently departed Trip Bradford...

I didn't really do a head count--just my impression. Maybe therre are more of us than I thought.

I'm assuming they are a stunningly good-looking group.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Whatever happened to Trip Bradford anyway?

I suppose I'd be more preppy than trad, 95% of the time I'm wearing khakis & polos.

Brian


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

I was raised trad but part ways with the trads on several things. I like darted and waist suppressant jackets (though I like sacks as well)and I hate the look of button down collars with ties.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## sweetbooness (Feb 26, 2004)

I am "tradtional" in the cut of my suits, but do not consider myself a trad in the sense this board uses the term. I wear the softest shouldered Southwick 2 button sack model, I call it a Kennedy sack, but do so with pleated trousers. I wear braces more than belts, and would not go near a tassel loafer. Furthermore, I will only wear a button down shirt with a suit, if I have no other clean shirts to wear. 

I know what the term trad means, but I consider it a broad enough definition to encompass a person, such as myself, who simply prefers conservatively cut suits, worn with accessories that while not cutting edge, are far removed from BB rep ties, and Alden shell slip ons. 

I had never heard the term "trandy" until I began following the AAAC board. Maybe, just maybe, that is a more appropriate term. However, if I am a trandy, I am one in moderation, not a full blown peacock.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

Trandy?

https://artsedge.kennedy-center.org/irish/learn/resources/graphics/ohara.jpg


----------



## grimod de la reyniere (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xcubbies_
> Do people insure their Brioni, Kiton, Vascuttis?
> 
> *************************
> ...


----------



## Film_Noir_Buff (Mar 3, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by guitone_
> 
> Wallachs, I didn't know they had warehouse stores, but I did not discover them till my uncle brought me to the midtown store in the '70's or early '80's, not sure....I sure miss the old wallachs, that was a great shop.
> 
> guit


Well my dad shopped at the one in White Plains forever, and then started going to this warehouse thing. It was enormous. Hed come out of there with oxxford and HF suits, Hathaway and eagle shirts and bag-fulls of neckties, some of them countess mara which though they had that unfortunate logo on them did make some beautiful ties in a variety of fabrics like striped raw silk for summer in standard regimental colors. My dad would find things there hed never buy otherwise, like harris tweed overcoats, suede carcoats and all sorts of sports jackets and odd dinner jackets and my god the socks, I always thought my father knew something I didnt about the future collapse of the sock industry.

I should say he liked Tripler, Paul Stuart and H. Herzfeld (especially) too. He used to complain that paul Stuart's ties were too expensive but Ive never been able to deduce a true price difference between theirs and anyone else's tie prices of the same quality. Paul Stuart always struck me as that American assuredness look which we had during the 30s and 40s. Tripler was a nice meld of trad and high quality and Wallachs was that serious Iacocca/Nixon administration style.

Im a customer of Herzfeld now myself, and though Michel is no longer there, the man who used to outfit my dad, and one of the most elegant men about, there is always the incomparable Ira, who really needs to be tapped for a book on stylistic details and other goodies before they are lost to dandy lore forever.

____________________
Get In Touch With Your Sartorial Chi.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Trandy?
> 
> https://artsedge.kennedy-center.org/irish/learn/resources/graphics/ohara.jpg


An amorous Trad.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

I have had a problem labelling my dress style - not that it needs a label - but think that 'Commonwealth country' comes close. That would make me first cousin to 'English country' and second cousin to 'American Trad'. 

Maybe 'Downunder Trad' might be just as apt, if not more so.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

If forced to classify myself I'd accept the label of trad, since almost all my shirts are button-downs, and most of my sweaters are BB. My daily shoes are a rotation of Alden and Polo.

But mostly I'd classify myself as trad because I'm personally repelled by most of the clothes that are for sale in the non-trad stores. One disclaimer is that my daily orbit does not tend to cross paths with anyone wearing Italian or English clothing. 

But I really think I'm open minded enough to accept anyone who takes the trouble to try to look nice, whatever their personal preference.

One factor regarding the presence of the Trads on this board is that those who do identify with the style seem to watch the board and post fairly often. I don't know what proportion of the threads on the board would truly be categorized as trad, but those which do seem to generate a lot of interest. So that may tend to color the general tone of this place and make it appear that we lean more towards trad than we actually do, overall.

Markus


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, if you expect a biblical flood and only Trads get to go on the Ark I think I would qualify. (What did Noah do about the sub-species, or did they evolve later?)

My Dad was big on Wallachs; I can recall trips there when we were in Manhattan. He knows good clothingings though these days in Florida he only gets to demonstrate his flair via his extensive collection of knit golf shirts bought on deep sale.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by vwguy_
> 
> Whatever happened to Trip Bradford anyway?


I have a feeling that "Trip" is still with us.

By the way -- I'll do an Andover 2 button jacket with forward pleats and the occasional spreadish British collared shirt (I like those esp. from New & Lingwood).

But I wave the Madras flag for all those purists


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

FNB: from your posts, it's worth noting that we haven't entirely lost you from the Trad fold. Just like StyStu, who I consider, now and then, my spiritual Tradly Godfather even if he eschews the button-down and he wears the double-breasted blazer.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. I think he's still around. Another alias.

Trip, show yourself.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_


I have a feeling that "Trip" is still with us.

[/quote]

You too? I always thought he might be someone's alter ego created for fun. Or alternatively, a person with the background and credentials he claimed to have but using a different name that sounded Brahminesque for effect. Especially since at the time I scanned several sources, including Facebook.com and the Harvard directory, for Worthington Bradford III and was unable to come up with anything. Indeed, the only male Bradfords were graduate students, as I recall, not undergrads.

Anyway, on the topic I'd said I'm probably 85-95% trad. I think I have some uncuffed pants around, and I have one English country "horsey" jacket that is subtley darted, one of my madras jackets is darted as well, though it has no notable effect on the shaping, oddly enough. I also commit the trad no-no of wearing pocket handkerchiefs, and three point at that, with some suits...though the OPH, if that is to be regarded with any stature, does not denegrate this practice.

Those are about my only deviations from the trad and classic preppy sartorial realms though and I am very happy being very trad.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Doctor Damage_
> 
> I think I'll...stick with the rural UK look for day-to-day wear (for anonymity -- after all, one doesn't want to get stomped for wearing a pink shirt, bow tie, and loafers without socks simply to uphold a sartorial ideal).
> 
> DD


Yes, why get stomped, when you are already upholding a perfectly noble sartorial ideal? Of course, the 'rural UK look' is a purebred kind of trad in its own right.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Although I am a bit late to the thread, count me as another hardcore Trad.

90% oxford bd (Brooks)
plain front trousers only
90% 3b sack suits and jackets

My standard casual attire this time of year, is a pr of starched plain front khaki trousers, bd shirt, shetland sweater and Weejuns. If it is cold, I'll wear a tweed jacket over the sweater.

My big question for today is whether to wear a grey or navy sack suit to church and then to several Christmas Eve Drop In parties. Either way, I'll have on a white bd and a rep tie.

Best,

Ross


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rl1856_
> 
> Although I am a bit late to the thread, count me as another hardcore Trad.
> 
> ...


Ross: You smoke !

Do you ever feel the need to switch out those khakis for something warmer ?


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rl1856_
> 
> Although I am a bit late to the thread, count me as another hardcore Trad.
> 
> ...


Wear the grey and after church swap in a very festive pocket squre, something red with a green edge perhaps. Somber for church, fun for parties.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford.

John Adams


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

I have been doing well with both.
I wear a spread or a cutaway, with a sack suit.
I have had no problems with pleats in my wardrobe.
My Bills are pleated, and I wear a button down with them.
I am not as strict with the wearing of traditional clothing, as some of our members here are.
I even do flip flops and birkenstocks with my wool gabardines!
LOL

Nice day my friends

Jimmy


----------



## Chris H (Oct 30, 2004)

As an englishman living all my life in the London area and educated in the UK state school system I certainly don't fit the trad image.

I do however appreciate the natural shoulder look and I like to wear it in slim, fairly close-fitted style. I own a mixture of bespoke tailoring and otr. I have my jackets cut with the natural shoulder, undarted, 3" lapels rolled just past the top button, with the usual trad details but cut closer than than an otr sack. My trousers are also bespoke flat fronted, mainly flannel but without cuffs.

I own four J. Press suits and around 12 sportcoats all natural shoulder style in various materials from tweed to cord and linen. I'm not so keen on madras or seersucker as we don't really have the weather for it. I wear mainly oxford cloth BDs from Brooks Brothers or flap pocket BDs from Press. Shoe wise, I own both Alden Cordovan pennys and calf low vamp, as well as Allen Edmunds Verduns, C&J loafers and suede chukka boots, and a selection of Weejuns and Sebago classics.

My knitwear consists mainly of cashmere crew neck jumpers and John Smedley polo shirts in merino wool and sea island cotton.

For outerwear I have a Brooks Brothers tweed coat/raincoat reversible, a Pea coat and suede and leather 3/4 length coats.

I also have three pairs of Bills Khakis for casual wear.

I suppose you'd call my style an anglo/trad mix.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Chris H_
> I wear mainly oxford cloth BDs from Brooks Brothers or flap pocket BDs from Press. Shoe wise,


Now that's trad! The flap BD from Press. Do you get any observations from your colleagues in the UK for flying the Trad (or Anglo-Trad) flag?


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

The only oxford that's more uniformly trad than the J. Press flap-pocket oxford button-down is a pocketless oxford with initials monogrammed where the pocket would've been. Like the Brooks OCBD's of yesteryear. 

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Film_Noir_Buff (Mar 3, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> FNB: from your posts, it's worth noting that we haven't entirely lost you from the Trad fold. Just like StyStu, who I consider, now and then, my spiritual Tradly Godfather even if he eschews the button-down and he wears the double-breasted blazer.


Yeah...well...I guess you can take the boy out of the trad...

Theres nothing wrong with the trad look, its just not choice laden enough for me. Also, seems to worship stopping the clock on fabric improvements or refinements, and Im nothing if not "soft" when it comes to needing luxury items.

I suppose its not an accident that i first unknowingly used a former tailor of Mr. Corvato's and then the Maestro himself to make me suits, the shoulderless almost unpadded deshaibille is tres trad in some ways, as another poster recently and so adroitly pointed out. Nino having worked for making Brook's mtm and custom sacks for so long, incorporates a lot of that old boy slouch in there, but with a little shape and cleanliness to the line.

____________________
Get In Touch With Your Sartorial Chi.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by stephenson_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill,

The BB pocketless OCBD is a classic. I found several of them in my father's closet after he died. Big and baggy. I'm not sure when Brooks stopped carrying them. Maybe the 70s?

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Chris H (Oct 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Horace,

Sorry for the late reply.

I don't get many comments on my dress other than from one or two 'fellow travellers' who recognise the style.

The ivy league style was popular in London with the original modernists in the early 1960s but never caught on in the wider UK. I think most of the population in the UK would associate the button down shirt with Ralph Lauren and the preppy look, rather than Brooks Brothers.

A friend made a comment about my flap BDs being "Miles Davis shirts" aluding to the fact that Miles wore them back in the day, which I thought was quite nice.

Chris


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Chris H_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank for the info. And I never know that Davis wore flap BD shirts. Was anyone besides Press making them back then? I know that Andover was a place from which Miles bought a lot of his clothing back then.


----------



## Film_Noir_Buff (Mar 3, 2005)

Ill have the Edward greens trad trad trad and trad

We havent got that but we do have the trad trad trad charvet, Flusser and trad hasnt got too much trad in it.

Well what about Anderson and Sheppard, trad, edward green, charvet trad trad and trad without the trad?

What, Anderson and Sheppard, charvet, Edward green without the trad? Wouldnt be trad would it?


Trad, trad trad trad, trad, trad trad trad...wonderful traaaaaaaaaaaaad!


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

Huh. Odd.


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

Monty Python. Spam.


----------



## Film_Noir_Buff (Mar 3, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by bosthist_
> 
> Monty Python. Spam.


I was just going to say, I was watching some on DVD.

Our weapons are button downs, undarted jackets and cordovan shoes


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

Fetch...the ribbon belt!


----------



## Film_Noir_Buff (Mar 3, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by bosthist_
> 
> Fetch...the ribbon belt!


We are the Knights, who say Chipp

We shall say Chipp to you, IF you do not appease us!

We demand a ready made sack suit!

One that looks nice, and NOT too expensive

Nooooooow! Seeeeeeew! (cheep Cheep, shh!)


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

With a tie down the middle?


----------



## Blackadder (Apr 3, 2004)

Just a thin one. In a repp.


----------



## Blackadder (Apr 3, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Film_Noir_Buff_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say, I didn't expect a kind of Preppy Inquisition!


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Blackadder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A 1985 Ford Country Squire crashes through the wall and three guys in madras jackets leap out. "NOOBODY expects the Preppy Inquisition!"


----------



## Blackadder (Apr 3, 2004)

Amongst our weaponry are button downs, undarted jackets, cordovan shoes and an almost fanatical devotion to J Press


----------



## Film_Noir_Buff (Mar 3, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amongst our weapons are suburbs, setters and seersucker

Tinker! fetch the comfy chair!


----------



## Blackadder (Apr 3, 2004)

Trip, you forgot the chintz cushions!


----------



## Film_Noir_Buff (Mar 3, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Blackadder_
> 
> Amongst our weaponry are button downs, undarted jackets, cordovan shoes and an almost fanatical devotion to J Press


lol!

Im a tra-ha-had and Im OK
I drink all night and play squash all day

He's a Tra-ha-had and he's OK
He drinks all night and plays squash all day

I check my trusts, I wear alden heels
I drive a beat up caaaar
I wish Id attended an Ivy, just like my dear Papa!


----------



## Chris H (Oct 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> Thank for the info. And I never know that Davis wore flap BD shirts. Was anyone besides Press making them back then? I know that Andover was a place from which Miles bought a lot of his clothing back then.


There are some pictures of him wearing a flap BD with an ascot in the Ashley Kahn book at the 'Kind of Blue' recording sessions in 1959. The shirt looks different to the current Press BDs. I've read that as well as the Andover Shop he also frequented Paul Stuart around this period, so it is possible he also used J. Press. Maybe Steedappeal could throw some light on this.

Chris


----------



## DannoRye (Feb 1, 2013)

Larsd4 said:


> I'm new to the concept of American trad, but after perusing the postings at this site, I'd have to categorize myself as a subspecies: Minnesotus tradus. Markings include:
> 
> Plethora of non-iron (gasp!) BB button downs. Stacks of brand new ones stashed in a drawer, waiting their call to duty.
> Handful of gray flannels.
> ...


This is eerily accurate except for the non iron part. That, and I have ONE pair of Aldens...


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

Beware, there be zombies lurking about.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

How did everyone come to be "banned"?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> How did everyone come to be "banned"?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Perhaps a different moderating regime was present when this thread was current. I don't think you can get banned these days.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I am humming 2-Live Crew's "Banned in the USA" as I read this.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

there was a guy a couple of years ago on the fashion forum who said if he had to look at krusty's mug one more time he was going to throw up, or words to that effect, some kind of suicide note. he disappeared, not sure if he was actually banned, but he had clearly thought it over and decided it was worth it.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I started reading this thread and began thinking "I don't recognize that guy. Or that guy. Or THAT guy!". Then I checked the dates. Zombie thread is right.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

manton said:


> No, no, no. Not unvented. Center vents are very trad. Un_darted_. Darts are what make trads scatter like cockroaches when the lights click on.


Skittering tradsters noted, vents are not really optional for pathetically skinny guys like some of us who would be swimming in a true sack, 3/2 roll or otherwise.


----------

